# 24h Rennen Steindorf bei Augsburg - 2 Fahrer(innen) für 4er team gesucht



## Andrejas_B (24. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Arbeitskollege und ich suchen noch zwei Fahrer(innen) für das 24h Rennen in Steindorf bei Mering. Wir sind 45 und 33 Jahre alt und Hobbyfahrer.

Letztes Jahr habe ich in einem 8er Team mitgemacht und es hat riesen Spaß gemacht. Man fährt z.B. durch zwei Bierzelte, in denen die Stimmung sehr gut ist.

Dieses Jahr sind wir bereits zu zehnt, so dass wir ein 8er und ein 4er melden wollen würden. Doch dazu brauchen wir noch zwei Fahrer oder Fahrerinnen. Ihr braucht keine Cracks zu sein, allerdings muss eine gewisse Kondition schon vorhanden sein, denn man fährt ca 150 km im 4 er Team. Eine Runde ist 6,5 km lang (über Schotter, Wiesen und durch Bäche) und sollte in weniger als 20 min gefahren werden können (zumindest am Anfang des Rennens*g*). 

Also, wer Lust und Zeit hat am 4. und 5. Juli beim Rennen teilzunehmen, der soll sich doch bitte bei mir melden. Es sind bereits 600 Teilnehmer gemeldet und es werden nur 750 Fahrer akzeptiert.

Super wäre es, wenn sich eine Fahrerin und ein Fahrer melden würden, dann würden wir nämlich in der 4er Mixed Wertung mitfahren können. Bei den oben genannten Rundenzeiten könnte man einen einstelligen Platz erreichen. Am wichtigsten ist allerdings der Spaß, der Ehrgeiz kommt dann von selbst!

Gruß

Andrejas

P.S. Hier der Link zu der Seite: http://www.radlbauer-24h.de/


----------



## eberleko (25. März 2009)

sehr interessant.
also man fährt alleine 150 km in 24 stunden? 
und abwechselnd?

ich kenne mich mit sowas halt gar nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrejas_B (25. März 2009)

Die Taktik kann sich jedes Team individuell zulegen. Man kann wechseln wann man will. Bei einem 4er Team könnte man anfangs jeweils eine Runde fahren (dann ist die Pause - ca 50-60 min - nicht zu lang) und nachts dann z.B. zwei Runden.

Grüße 

Andrejas


----------



## Andrejas_B (30. März 2009)

Jetzt suchen wir nur noch eine(n) Fahrer(in)!

Ich hoffe es meldet sich noch jemand bevor die Teilnehmerzahl erreicht ist!


----------



## mauntzy (1. April 2009)

150km kann schon sein. Ich bin bei der 24h WM im letzten Jahr auch 140km im 4er gefahren und die Strecke war möglicherweise anspruchsvoller.
Ich hätte an besagtem termin sogar Zeit, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden:
Eigentlich liegen mir 24h Rennen, andererseits ist es furchtbar nachts immer wieder aufs Bike zu steigen, ohne zu schlafen. Wie richtig Ihr Euch da ein?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Juni 2009)

Witzig, über den Arbeitskollegen eines Arbeitskollegen habe ich mich wohl gerade auch für das Rennen angemeldet.
Wird mein Allererstes überhaupt, da muss ich meinem Lapierre mal richtig die Sporen geben.
Wir werden wohl Einzelrunden / Doppelrunden im 8er fahren.

Da muss ich mir sicher am Ende noch komisch vorkommen, wenn ich ohne Klickies fahre *g*


----------



## hackbert67 (15. Juni 2009)

hallo 
sucht ihr noch einen fahrer
kann vieleicht 
wie ist es mit unterkunft etc 
mus ich nur noch anreisen und zahlen und dann ordentlich in die pedale treten
bin 43 und fahre mtb-cc rennen

gruß


----------



## eberleko (24. Juni 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> ...
> Da muss ich mir sicher am Ende noch komisch vorkommen, wenn ich ohne Klickies fahre *g*


du bist nicht allein, ich fahr Platformpedale 

klickies werden eh überbewertet


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind auch auf der Suche nach 1-3 Fahrer/innen für das o.g. Rennen!! 
Wir sind ein 8er team und im moment zu 5. bzw. zu 6.!!
wäre super wenn sich noch jemand finden würde!!
Bitte melden


----------

